# Melys at 14 weeks



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Heres some pics of Mel taken on the beach across the road from my house last night.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

More


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Pretty baby! Pretty background too! What kind of harness i that? Where do you get one? Jolie is so small now, but i will be needing things like that soon!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

hi,your baby is beautiful!and very good photographs!artistic!my coco has the exact same harness!i luv it!i real attenchion grabber!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww seren she looks sooooo sweet to cute any pics of her in her sweater!hint hint lol but seriously she looks great


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks i was so please with the pics  
Jolies mum the harness is from ebay and can be made very small. :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

the first and third pic is like a postcard! very nice!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Vicki! Ill get my bf to take Mels pic wearing the pink top, when i see him next .... hes the photographer - not me :shock: :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What fabulous photos and she is adorably beautiful.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Mel is beautiful - love the coloring!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

What a cutie. Great pics.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Awesome pics! What a perfect little angel she is. Breathtaking.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful little girl in a beautiful setting !


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Wat a little sweetie , really gorgeous pics x

:wave:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Awww thank you all! She really is a little love and so good!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

WOW! :shock: Those photos are amazing. Beautiful!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She is beautiful and so is the setting!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so sweet , she is just a little angel


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Shes beautiful!! The harness looks great too.Have you taken her out in the kittiwalker yet and has Tina seen her pictures yet?


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes shes been out to town in it and got loads of attention :lol:  Sending Tina the pics later :wink:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

And we dont get pictures of your outing in the kw,aaarrrgghhhhhhhh


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow mels a star... look at her shes so elegant..
xxxxxx


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Mel is beautiful


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

the surroundings are wonderful - fantastic pictures! gorgeous little puppy! pretty harness too!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

great pictures!!! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Mel is adorable. I loved the pics. Keep them coming.

Leslie


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

THose pictures are beautiful! What a cute puppy!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh wow those pics are amazing and you have a cute model


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Those pics are soo beautiful. She is and excellent model and background not so bad either. Beautiful pics.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Mel is just gorgeous! She looks like a beach model. How cute!


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

what a perfect princess! love the harness!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww i love her she is very cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what a darling :shock: i have that harness too in pink and blue :wink: it's so cute

kisses nat


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is precious and as everyone as said the pics are beautiful


----------

